# The Acton Dam



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anybody know when they are fixing or taking down the dam?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I heard something about repairing the dam a few years ago, but I&#8217;ve heard nothing since then. A lot of trees were cleared away at about that time and nets were set up to catch birds in that area. I guess they were doing some kind of study on the birdlife/wildlife in the area of the dam before any work is done. I haven&#8217;t been there since last spring.

I've never heard anything about taking the dam down.


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

ok well i hope you guys are right about it just being bird studies a few years ago. It just had my attention peaked because the sides of the dam are falling in and there are huge cracks running down it that now leak water towards the bottom. I just would like to know if they are going to get rid of it or put a new one up because that is where I fish at all year long.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

montagc said:


> Dandrews, a friend of mine does bird banding in that area to study migration.
> http://www.avianinstitute.com/?page_id=30
> 
> Looking at past images in Google Earth, I don't see where many trees were taken out at all. It appears they do clean out the more open areas every few years though.


That website says that the Hueston Woods Biological Research Station was established in 2004; it&#8217;s very possible that it was then that I heard the rumors about the dam and I noticed that some of the trees had been cleared. As I get older, time seems to go faster.



Robertn3 said:


> ok well i hope you guys are right about it just being bird studies a few years ago. It just had my attention peaked because the sides of the dam are falling in and there are huge cracks running down it that now leak water towards the bottom. I just would like to know if they are going to get rid of it or put a new one up because that is where I fish at all year long.


The dam needs to be repaired sometime in the near future, I seriously doubt that it would be totally removed though.


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

No they would not totally remove the dam it is the only thing holding all the water in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah i know that they would not totally remove the dam but they will have to drop the water level to fix it though so some of my spots will be gone


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck they should have done it this past summer/Fall when the lake was already 3 feet below the top of the spillover, couldnt hardly launch a boat , ramps were almost dry. That would have been a good time to work on it, heck, they had about 6 months like that. I heard last year they were gonna redredge some of the upper end. It certainly needs it. 
BTW, whats wrong with the dam? 

Salmonid


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

From what the Game Warden told me, it has huge stress fractures that is causing it to bow outward and break off. If you go down to the dam you can see where huge chunks of the cement has fallen into the water and down into the spill way. They have been trying to clean it up as it falls and try and keep it looking good but the state is the one pushing for the dam to be rebuilt and updated. The only reason it hasn't already been done is because of $$$$$. The state is not giving Hueston Woods enough money to do it and they are expecting the park to generate enough money to pay for the rest.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.daytondailynews.com/news/news/local/aging-dams-pose-risk-for-state/nMtff/


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

My gosh what would happen if you were on the lake when the dam broke? Wouldn't want to be there.


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> My gosh what would happen if you were on the lake when the dam broke? Wouldn't want to be there.


I think that is where everybody with bass boats would trim their motors down and haul ass up to the bank or ramp as fast as possible because if it did break you would only have seconds before you would start to move with the water. Better yet I would just take my boat up to the weeds by the stream where the water first enters and try to lay my boat on that instead of running it into rocks. At least then my boat may have a chance of surviving. Either way that would suck and I would really want to catch that on camera.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> I heard last year they were gonna redredge some of the upper end. It certainly needs it.
> Salmonid


I just saw this today 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=562058777141472&set=a.263651983648821.82697.132557390091615&type=1&theater


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry I have to be the person to this but what does red ridging mean?


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

O that would make since. I feel dumb now. Wow


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

sorry about the re-dredge typo. LOL
and good deal Dandrews that was cool to see, Ill talk to the park at some point and try to find out what there plan is out there. 
Same with the present DAM status. Acton is a great little lake and I try to fish it often. I use it as my practice lake since its lousy with channel cats. I pretty much have to try to NOT catch some there most of the time but late last summer we had a hard time finding them and staying on them. 

Salmonid


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I just bought my first boat this Fall, and am looking forward to getting back into fishing, I live just West of Cincy and Acton lake is one of the lakes I was planning on fishing at in 2013', my question is wouldnt dredging the lake ruin the fishing until completed?
I took the boat up to the lake in December and didnt see the dredging equipment, saw a lot of duck blinds but no equipment!


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tom 513 said:


> I just bought my first boat this Fall, and am looking forward to getting back into fishing, I live just West of Cincy and Acton lake is one of the lakes I was planning on fishing at in 2013', my question is wouldnt dredging the lake ruin the fishing until completed?
> I took the boat up to the lake in December and didnt see the dredging equipment, saw a lot of duck blinds but no equipment!


My father used to work at a gravel pit where they dredged the lake 24/7 and let me just tell you from experience, the fish just run from where ever it is at in the lake at that point in time, but they still bite, and if anything sometimes if you get on the opposite side of the lake you can get into a huge mess of crappie and catfish that are just finding new homes. I think it is going to take some fishing trips down there to really find out how bad it will affect the lake. Here is a picture of the fish I caught down at the lake with one of my buddies in just an hour of fishing.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i have seen acton dam at hueston woods the water rises and goes over it... below is a creek not sure if there fish in it or not
hope it can be saved


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Robertn, what time of the year did You all catch that many fish in a hour? In Dec we through lures without any luck at all, I am jealous now!


----------



## crappieben (Dec 2, 2007)

Dredging equipment is there. Have some photo's from a week or two ago. When they were dredging 10 years ago I fished and was able to come up with some good catches with out having to the other end of the lake. From the cabins south was good. Glad to see their doing dredging again. the upper end has shallowed out bad.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, I agree its too shallow, We had a hard time getting out of the harbor because of the depth, but still enjoyed taking Lil Blue on her maiden voyage


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Robertn3 said:


> My father used to work at a gravel pit where they dredged the lake 24/7 and let me just tell you from experience, the fish just run from where ever it is at in the lake at that point in time, but they still bite, and if anything sometimes if you get on the opposite side of the lake you can get into a huge mess of crappie and catfish that are just finding new homes. I think it is going to take some fishing trips down there to really find out how bad it will affect the lake. Here is a picture of the fish I caught down at the lake with one of my buddies in just an hour of fishing.


Where did your dad work? I might know him.


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tom 513 said:


> Robertn, what time of the year did You all catch that many fish in a hour? In Dec we through lures without any luck at all, I am jealous now!


I caught those fish i think right around July early in the morning. It was a full moon when I got there and I was getting set up. I got my bait and then I started to fish as soon as the sun peaked over the woods. Within an hour I had filled up the basket and was heading home. Me and my buddy went back down there after lunch and we ended up catching another hundred bluegill but we were there for about three hours. The funny thing about that morning was that I was only bluegill fishing with wax worms and still ended up catching channel cats about four feet deep. They were just everywhere that morning. I would still say that, that day was one of my best days fishing yet.


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

ROCKS said:


> Where did your dad work? I might know him.


Fairfield Gravel Pit. Martin something. It was a while ago.


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

This was Acton Lake, as soon as it gets about 50 degrees outside and stays that way I am planning on going up there and trying to hit up some more crappie and channel cats. I need to fill back up the freezer. I eat so much fish that I am almost out again. I am sure you guys know the feeling.


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

montagc said:


> I know how ya feel, but I rarely am lucky enough to fill the freezer. I have to settle for what Kroger's has.


I understand where you come from on wanting fish to eat even if it is from krogers but let me tell you, after you eat fresh fish from a lake, there is no way I will ever eat any other fish if I can help it. I also have three freezers and since I am in college and only work on the weekends I am planning on doing a lot of evening fishing and night fishing so I may not have it full by spring, but when summer comes around I am planning on filling every single one of them. I came close this past year but I am going to be doing more fishing this year.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

They were just everywhere that morning. I would still say that, that day was one of my best days fishing yet. Days like these are what keep Us going back Ya know!


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Do you fish a lot at hueston woods or do you go everywhere.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, I am just now getting back into fishing, couple yrs ago I did a little tout fishing down in Ky and caught the bug again, I fished a lot as a kid, but strayed into racing and motorcycles for a period, all of which you can spend a lot of money on if You choose.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i hear ya tom... i'm almost over my cold can't wait to hit the rivers
i'm not cuttings lakes out all together


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

e-lin and i was there last month at campbells didn't catch nothing.. think that's how i got sick, i know center lake and northeast lake has perch in it


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

For the Acton fans, I just saw this on another thread....

another Open House with the possibility of opening Acton up to unlimited HP/Idle only

http://www2.ohiodnr.com/news/post/open-house-scheduled-for-acton-lake-management-options.aspx

Im all for it even though I have a kicker motor I use for both Cowan and Acton

Salmonid


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Can you tell me his last name?I'm sure I know him.Thanks


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

what is unlimited HP/Idle... last time i spoke to someone still going to be 10 hp


----------



## willbone3 (Mar 11, 2010)

catfishermans paradise has a catch out lake for 15 dollars you can catch up a catfish all day. that's how I fill the freezer for catfish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Willbone, I am sad to hear you say that you do that. 100% of all CP catfish are caught in commercial nets near Cincinatti on the ohio river, his and other Pay ponds have all but decimated the catfish population in the Ohio River. If you really want a quality fish, fish at a lake that actually buys "farm raised" channels, the quality of the fish will be MUCH better and safer to eat in the longterm as well as help protect our states natural resources. Just sayin.. Acton Lake hasa nice channel cat fishery and with hardly anything in the upstream watershed other then farm runoff and nitrates, are probably some of the healthiest cats around if your wanting to eat them. 

Salmonid


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Shaggy said:


> My gosh what would happen if you were on the lake when the dam broke? Wouldn't want to be there.


imagine if you were in the creek below the dam when it happened :C:Banane30::C 

I have been in 4mile several miles below the lake once when there were heavy rains in the area. First and last flash flood I ever hope to experience. The water went from knee to chest high in a matter of 45 seconds with big trees headed my way down he middle of the creek.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I would like to see the horse power change there are several lakes up north with this restriction. Does anyone know if they changed cowan lake to unlimited /idel only. I heard some where that cowan was changed.


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> Willbone, I am sad to hear you say that you do that. 100% of all CP catfish are caught in commercial nets near Cincinatti on the ohio river, his and other Pay ponds have all but decimated the catfish population in the Ohio River. If you really want a quality fish, fish at a lake that actually buys "farm raised" channels, the quality of the fish will be MUCH better and safer to eat in the longterm as well as help protect our states natural resources. Just sayin.. Acton Lake hasa nice channel cat fishery and with hardly anything in the upstream watershed other then farm runoff and nitrates, are probably some of the healthiest cats around if your wanting to eat them.
> 
> Salmonid


I've heard he now has Tanglewood Lake in Hamilton. I don't know if that is true, but I've heard it from several different people.
gottabite


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

gottabite said:


> I've heard he now has Tanglewood Lake in Hamilton. I don't know if that is true, but I've heard it from several different people.
> gottabite


Ive heard a lot of stories about Tanglewood lately, including that its going to be filled in. I think the buildings have been torn down.The land is for sale, I know that.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I drove past Tanglewood this morning, the buildings are now a big pile of ruble and it looked like some of the trees might have been cleared away too. I couldnt tell if there was any water in the pond, I was driving by at 55 mph. Theres a trackhoe sitting next to where the baitshop was.
I hadnt fished there since I got my drivers license. To those unfamiliar w/Tanglewood, it is/ was a paylake.


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

It looks like they have enlarged the lake, an deepened it. They have taken care with the dozers not to bother the light poles that are around they lake, as if they plan on using them again.?


----------

